# Rabies



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

This video makes me think twice about people who choose to break the law and not vaccinate their dogs for Rabies.

Remember that only 4 people have survived Rabies.

Warning - video is upsetting. I have a tough stomach and have a reputation for being heartless, but my stomach is flip-flopping and I'm bawling. You might want to turn off the speakers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaG4pra9ySA&mode=related&search=


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

That is sickening. Wow.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh poor, poor, POOR baby...this sort of thing always raises (in my mind) the horrible question about the ethics of euthanasia in humans. and what wonderful, courageous staff it takes in providing what looks like outstanding care for that poor child. that is just too sad....


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

ann freier said:


> oh poor, poor, POOR baby...this sort of thing always raises (in my mind) the horrible question about the ethics of euthanasia in humans.


I was thinking the same thing Ann.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

to be honest, i wasn't even sure i should say that, but i have 2 sisters who are docs, and we have discussed the issue a few times. a sticky wicket, to be sure....


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I was thinking the same.  I had to remind myself that the little boy was almost done with his suffering. From what I read, the foaming at the mouth stage occurs 1 - 2 days before death.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I turned the sound off and I'm glad.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting that. It is indeed very sad, but educational at the same time. In a sad sort of way, I can understand why people who don't understand the disease would want to kill all the dogs out in China (which is still barbaric, btw). Thankfully in the US, very very few of the cases of rabies are caused by domestic animals. Us vet students are getting our rabies vaccinations next week. However, if we get bitten by a suspected rabid animal, we still have to go through the series.


----------



## Ron Swart (Jun 7, 2007)

There were some folks posting on youtube about laughing at that poor kid that ought to be bitten by a rabid animal ](*,)


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

That is very sad to see a kid dying from rabies, but we have other diseases that are alot worse like Ebola. I'm glad that I don't live in Africa.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Ron Swart said:


> There were some folks posting on youtube about laughing at that poor kid that ought to be bitten by a rabid animal ](*,)


I know! I saw that too! This is a really sick world we live in. :-x


----------

